# Consider the Cost



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 25, 2008)

Robert Bolton, _Heart Surgery_, p. 7:



> 2. Consider how hard a thing it is to get pardon for sin, in that the justice of God was hard to be satisfied. Imagine all the world were turned into a mass or lump of gold, the stones of the streets into precious pearls, and the sea and rivers all flowing with liquid streams of the most pure gold, they would not satisfy the wrath of God for the least sin, Mic. 6. 7. If all the angels and creatures in heaven and earth had joined together, and made one fervent prayer for man's sin; even if they had offered themselves to be have been annihilated, it could never have been effected. Nay, if the Son of God Himself should have supplicated His Father with most earnest entreaties, He could not have been heard unless He had taken our flesh upon Him, and suffered what devils and men could imagine to inflict upon Him. Which, well considered, is infinite cause to bring us to a sense of God's wrath, that He should lay and suffer such infinite torments to be on Him, that He cried out unto God, "My God, my God, why hast thou forsaken me?" Though He loved Him infinitely as Himself, yet He would have His justice satisfied.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Aug 27, 2008)

Praise God for that piece brother Andrew!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 29, 2008)

Blueridge Baptist said:


> Praise God for that piece brother Andrew!!!!!!!!!!



You're very welcome, brother!


----------

